# Looking for graphite / anthracite colour codes



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just been to see Lloyd at The Wheel Doctor who is going to refurb my wheels but he said it would be much easier to work with a colour code. I ideally want them dark graphite / anthracite, but not black. Similar to these below, does anyone know of a colour code that would match?


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks similar to Vauxhall Graphite Pearl 95L.

Also there is Vauxhall Graphite Mica Metallic 144/86 and BMW Sparkling Graphite Metallic, Paint Code A22


----------



## saxo_gray (Jul 19, 2011)

thats so so close to Peugeot Graphite Grey its unreal. Don't know the colour code, but should be easy to find.

Another good anthracite colour is Rover Storm grey (in use on Range Rovers iirc)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Peugeot Graphite Grey is M0 TW.


----------



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses. Just deciding between the BMW Sparkling graphite or Peugeot graphite grey. Peugeot certainly looks darker but both look awesome!


----------



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

wilbo83 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. Just deciding between the BMW Sparkling graphite or Peugeot graphite grey. Peugeot certainly looks darker but both look awesome!


Anyone got any good gunmetal paint codes? Would be good to compare to these 2.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ford SEA GREY

ford MERCURY GREY

bmw mini DARK SILVER

bmw mini ECLIPSE GREY


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Porsche Meteor or Seal grey


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Volkswagon anthracite blue is LC7V

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233190 looks like that (car colour)


----------



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

Are those all paint codes? Anyone know of a similar finish in powdercoat?


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

I got told by a company that i asked to powder coat my wheels that powder coating does not have codes as i wanted it to get my spoiler done the same colour . Is that a myth then


----------



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

slightyfaster said:


> I got told by a company that i asked to powder coat my wheels that powder coating does not have codes as i wanted it to get my spoiler done the same colour . Is that a myth then


Think that may be true. Just not sure how to achieve the same dark graphite look in powdercoat, which seems to be regarded as more durable. With painting, you can go buy paint code and know what it will look like but choosing just based on a colour / colour chart, surely it will be hard to guarantee the finish


----------



## wilbo83 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone know if you can specify codes for powdercoat? Or do you have to choose from a selected range of colours?


----------

